
How One 19-Year-Old Illinois Man Is Distorting National Polling Averages - EwanToo
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/10/13/upshot/how-one-19-year-old-illinois-man-is-distorting-national-polling-averages.html?_r=0&referer=android-app://com.Slack
======
mrcactu5
we learn about such paradoxes in statistics class -- no matter how many times
we resolve them in class -- I routinely trip over them in real life. As so
startups, Moms, large companies, US Presidents, car drivers and pretty much
everyone else.

